# 5Th Wheel Hitch



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

can someone give me complete details on what the process is to get right height of the hitch mounted in the bed of truck. 5th wheel. iam getting my hitch mounted in my new truck and need to know how to make adjustments


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

My link Look starting at page 5 (Hitching procedure)


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

My link


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

I know how to hook it up. what i need to know is how to make adjustments to 1 get the 5-6 inch clearance between bed and 5ver, and 2 to get 5ver to ride level. Because ian installing hitch in a new truck


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I have not done this personally, but I have seen it done. And again, I am not sure this is right, but it makes sense.

Ensure your fifth wheel is chocked well, front and back, parking brake set.

Level your fifth wheel on level ground and measure the distance from the underside of the hitch (not the Pin itself) to the ground.

Measure the distance from your rear bumper to the ground and save that measurement

If you use air bags, inflate them to thier desire setting PRIOR to making your initial measurements!

Hitch your fifth wheel up and measure the drop of your rear bumper.

You can do this next part with the trailer hitched up, using the front landing gear to take weight off the hitch.

One note is that it is most important to fully engage the parking brake to prevent a roll forward or to the rear of the tow vehicle.

Ononce the bolts are loosened and removed, Use the front landing gear to raise the lower hitch half up to the set of holes (equivelant to approximately half the distance of drop).

A drift punch and mallet may be needed to help align the holes.

Loosen the bolts and move your fifth wheel pin portion of the RV hitch down approximately half the distance of the drop.

Check all disturbed hardware and ensure they are all tight.

You should be very close to being level. (fifth wheel wise) the drop on your TV will depend on the type of suspension you have.

Good luck!

Eric


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

outbackmac said:


> I know how to hook it up. what i need to know is how to make adjustments to 1 get the 5-6 inch clearance between bed and 5ver, and 2 to get 5ver to ride level. Because ian installing hitch in a new truck


Oh, sorry Jerry, I guess I didn't understand.

If you search the Reese website they have the installation manuals that tell you all of what you're looking for. I'm sure most other brands are kind of the same.

Glen


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

great link but i have one question in fig 23 what is B measurement


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Update While camping this weekend i measured the height of my hitch 15 1/2 inches so i backed the truck under the 5th wheel and had the pin box at the approx height of hitch from looking it apperars to be 3 1/2 inches above bed rails, i was thinking i would raise the hitch 2 inches and hope for the truck to squat a little to level back out


----------

